# Toilet Brush Obsession



## Mozzie (Jan 29, 2014)

.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

No sensible advice (sorry) but that's a lovely photo


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Some cats are attracted to bleach. The smell of bleach had a cat nip like effect on my mum and dad's cat Boots. Try to make sure it is well rinsed. I have a bog brush that sits in a tall cylinder that is closed at the top similar to the one below. Hope this helps ! 

B&M Stores: > Toilet Brush & Holder Black - 2520211


----------



## Mozzie (Jan 29, 2014)

.


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

We have ones that close on top, were v cheap from Ikea and look alright too!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Might be sensible to get one of this cheap and cheerful type https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...W-D3-hLuLc6sz-y43fr1Zh7g&ust=1395913040155155

The cover will stop kitten nosing inside but it can still be knocked over though.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Is there nowhere high up you could put it out of reach of kitty, e.g. top of a bathroom cupboard for the time being? I'm sure she will lose interest in it as she gets older. As someone says it may be the bleach smell she's attracted to.


----------



## Mozzie (Jan 29, 2014)

.


----------



## My5Kitties (Jan 19, 2014)

Mine our currently up on shelves / cupboards out of reach although I think I might soon be able to put them back as my youngest have now decided that trying to take the fridge magnets off the fridge/freezer is much more fun

Rachel.


----------



## Sash1709 (Jun 4, 2010)

I use one of these. You just flush away the pad after you have used it so there is nothing there but the handle/holder which she probably wouldn't be interested in

duck toilet brush holder - Google Search


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lunabuma said:


> Some cats are attracted to bleach. The smell of bleach had a cat nip like effect on my mum and dad's cat Boots. Try to make sure it is well rinsed. I have a bog brush that sits in a tall cylinder that is closed at the top similar to the one below. Hope this helps !
> 
> B&M Stores: > Toilet Brush & Holder Black - 2520211


Was going to suggest the same, I once put a drop of bleach in my mop bucket to clean the floor, and it was like a drug to the cats, rolling around and sliding all over[floor was dry then by the way] it does affect them like catnip


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

We have the same problem, Bailey likes to knock over and chew the brush


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Durhamchance said:


> We have the same problem, Bailey likes to knock over and chew the brush


Euwww! :lol::lol::lol:


----------

